# Shoalwater 14.5 "Backcountry Edition"



## oliverweagle (Jul 8, 2006)

hello!

I am considering the 14.5 cat by shoalwater that I saw at the boat show earlier in the month. The backcountry edition had a polling platform as well as an elevated casting plarform in the bow. I am wondering what you guys think of this boat as a choice for use in the galveston bay area - and Jones lake. The idea is to use in in the shallows and the slews .. for fly fishing primarily. I don't see that I will be doing much polling - but do you suppose that the polling platform would be effective to cast from? I'm concerned about the additional weight of the platform and whether it would be a justified and useful addition! I don't mean to be over cautious, but everything I hear about scooters ends up "keep it light!"

Thanks for all feedback on the Shoalwater also!

Cheers,

Ollie.


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ollie. I have a Shoalwater 17 Stealth with a polling platform and it's great. My wife and I use if more for a casting/fishing platform as it in my opinion adds room to the boat if I am fishing 3 people. My polling platform does have the extended frame to help prevent you from falling off the platform (most from the factory don't have this). This extended frame hits me about thigh high. This I feel is necessary in the Galveston Bay area if it is the least bit choppy. When you are up on a polling platform it really compounds the movement of a rocking boat. If it is really choppy you cannot stay up there, it can eventually make your seasick. It is really nice to have the increased visibility, you will be amazed at how much just 4-5 feet of elavation can help see bait, birds, and fish working. Remember, the 14.5' Cat is a great skinny water fishing boat, but if you want to cross the bay in 10+ knots of wind you will be in for a rough ride. I was really impressed with the new Shoalwater 19 Cat, it will run skinny, give you more room and handle choppy water a little better. Good luck.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

One thing to remember about cats in general is that hull slap can be a real problem. This is an issue if you are trying to sneak up on spooky reds.

The plus is that they can get you into places not many other boats can go.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> One thing to remember about cats in general is that hull slap can be a real problem. This is an issue if you are trying to sneak up on spooky reds.
> 
> The plus is that they can get you into places not many other boats can go.


If you could cast a little further you wouldn't have to worry about the slap. :biggrin:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

kenny said:


> If you could cast a little further you wouldn't have to worry about the slap. :biggrin:


LOL! It's only a problem when I'm swatting flies. I'm trying to learn to double haul but keep hooking myself in the arse.


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

Friend of mine bought one. I was surprised at how shallow it will run and how tight it will turn in the back sloughs of POC. I takes a chop better than I thought it would. He has the poling platform in back and no casting platform in front.

I had a hard time casting off the front with both the flyrod and my spinning and casting rod. The front deck is short and the console is tall. I kept hitting the rods ($$$$) in the rod holders casting at cruising fish. The boat is not very flyrod friendly off the showroom. It will take some figuring out where and how to mount flyrods.

My bud still does not have the right prop as he has a hard time getting the boat up in less than 14-15 inches. Might be the added weight of the platform as those without the platform seem to get up easier.

I think it is a great boat to run skinny and get out and wade. Just get the right prop and watch the winds.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I considered this boat when looking at a smaller skiff for playing in the backcountry on solo trips or with one other person. The problem I ran into was its draft. Its a little boat so it is going have some disadvantages that come with the territory but it still had a 6" or more draft depending on how it loaded. I can deal with some of the little boat disadvantges as long as I gain some upside on things like draft. 6" was too much for such a little boat.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

I am actually looking into one of these too. I didnt realize how deep the draft was. What are some ways to make it run shallower?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

luna nueva said:


> I am actually looking into one of these too. I didnt realize how deep the draft was. What are some ways to make it run shallower?


Pretty sure skinnyme is talking about resting draft. To improve that on a small boat means keeping weight to a minimum. Motor, fuel, don't bring the kitchen sink etc....


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

Resting draft is dependent on weight and hull design. Take a ride in one. I ran in one for 3 days and you get a chance to see the advantages and disadvantages of the cat.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

One thing I've found by building, studying and running a lot of small boats is that a boat in the 12'-14' range usually drafts more than the same models that range from 16'-18'. Depending on brand of course you usually get the same motor, width, transom design, deck layout, console, etc, than you would on a boat 2'-3' longer. But the longer boat will have a better wetted area to weight ratio which equals better buoyancy(less draft). 

So, if you're worried about draft, check out simular style boats with the same motor that might be 2'-3' longer. The trick is how much will the manufacture be charging for that extra 2'-3' of fiberglass or wood. Which IMO, is why we see more 22' and up boats on the market. 

On ething I regret about building my little 12' Scooter back in the day is not making it 14-16' long. Probably would have weighed 50-75 pounds more and ran just as fast one the same motor and would have drafted 1"-2" less. Which is why I built my 18'er.

I've fished out of the Shoalwater scooter with a 60hp Merc. and was impressed with the ride and drivability. We were wading and had three people aboard when running.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

I just recently bought mine and was wondering how does this boat pole? Bad hull slap? I plan on putting a trolling motor on it and want to put a poling platform on the back. How much would that run?


----------

